# Spring Carp?



## buhrandon

I was always told that to catch carp you need to fish when its really hot out.

How has your experience been with catching these guys when its just warm like spring? Itching to go out and try for one of these.


----------



## SeanStone

Right nows probably my favorite time of year to target carp. Find some shallow water with a weed free bottom and toss out your bait of choice. We quit fishing for carp when it gets hot....or fish at night. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buhrandon

Cool, thanks. I saw a bunch at Hargus in Pickaway county last summer and I want to make this year the year I catch my first one. They had this huge white one I want a picture with.

I have named him coconut.


----------



## TimJC

Now is best time to catch carp. They will be feeding heavily leading up to the spawn and will be caught at their biggest weights of the year.

I'm headed to Dale Hollow Lake, the smallmouth capital, to target carp on Tuesday.


----------



## buhrandon

I think my pole has 8 lb line on it right now. Should I go higher? I have decided this weekend I am going to target Coconut and aim for her capture.


----------



## ostbucks98

I wouldnt go higher just set your drag right....thats half the fun

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

My little brother got a 35lb carp on 6lb test and a 25 dollar walmart rod.....with line that was bought on the rod. So it can be done.

Personally i fish with 10 or 12 lb test mono. I'll be experimenting with braid this year. Its more supple so the fish may not mouth my bait as much. I'm just afraid that i'll tare the hooks out of their mouth with the no stretch that braid offers.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1

SeanStone said:


> My little brother got a 35lb carp on 6lb test and a 25 dollar walmart rod.....with line that was bought on the rod. So it can be done.
> 
> Personally i fish with 10 or 12 lb test mono. I'll be experimenting with braid this year. Its more supple so the fish may not mouth my bait as much. I'm just afraid that i'll tare the hooks out of their mouth with the no stretch that braid offers.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I use 6/30 spiderwire on a long rod.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

I had a pretty good session the other night and it was obvious they have put on the feed bag - Spring & Fall are always (IMO) for catching big Carp


----------



## BigTripp

Got a pair from one of the MWCD lakes the other night. Both were 22-25 inchers. Nothing huge but they are fighting pretty well this time of year!


----------



## SeanStone

We fished a creek this morning and carp were jumping everywhere. Saw a good 15-20lber make a few good jumps near a fallen tree. It always amazes me to see a fish that size come out of the water.


----------



## BigTripp

Got into some freshwater tuna last night with my buddy. They're biting and fighting pretty good right now. Five total, all caught on canned corn.


----------



## crappielooker

Nice catches dooood!!!.... The biggies will really be turn on soon... Keep at it and good luck... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buhrandon

I cant wait to get my first one. Its kind of neat they can home in on something so small as corn and eat it. 

Coconut, here I come.


----------



## BigTripp

They're a lot of fun to catch. The bigger ones were still a little sluggish. The little guys were swimming for their lives once they were hooked.


----------



## jbanker

Anyone do good near cleveland / Akron?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyhooks

jbanker said:


> Anyone do good near cleveland / Akron?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 !! hoga!! !!hoga!!


----------



## dstiner86

Never caught a carp but one of these days im gonna give it a try..but one question how do you get the hooks out of the lips?? my buddy hooked one late march i ended up having to cut the hook in two because i didn't want to damage its kisser anymore then i did

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigTripp

It doesn't take a very big hook and going barbless would definitely help. I use a size 6 hook and can usually just pop it out. Use a net to land them since they're hard to get a hold of. I chuck out a handful or two of canned corn and put four pieces or so on my hook and get those results. Good luck!


----------



## dstiner86

Alright thanks! we hooked it on chicken liver while fishing for cats so we had a nice sized hook on there that didn't want to let him loose 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## squidlips2020

Anyone got tips for bait besides corn? I can never get corn to stay on the hook

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappielooker

Try to buy the cheapest canned corn out there... Aldi's or no name-brands ones are best for hooking directly on your hooks... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

yeah, the .69 cent stuff works.


----------



## Govbarney

Caught Carp before while fishing for other things, but I have never really targeted them before, how do you guys rig the corn?

Is it Under a Bobber, or do you fish it off the bottom?

Also how do you fish with corn? do you just put a few cornels on a hook, or do you put the corn in a small mesh bag like spawn sacs?


----------



## crappielooker

I use them on what they called "hair rig"... You can search google for it... But you can also directly hook a few kernels on too... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TimJC

squidlips2020 said:


> Anyone got tips for bait besides corn? I can never get corn to stay on the hook
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Chickpeas/garbanzo beans and maize are more durable hookbaits.

I have heard canned chickpeas work well, but I have only used used dry ones. Dry chickpeas need to be soaked for a couple hours, brought to a boil and removed from heat to cool. This will soften them up, making them more attractive and digestible. Flavoring can be added to the canned, or cooling chickpeas for added attraction.

Maize is great because it is cheap, making it great to prebaiting (chumming), though it lacks some of the attraction of canned sweet corn. Maize is just dry field/deer corn, which has been soaked for 4+ hours, boiled and allow to cool in the hot water it was cooked it.

Maize will be harder to side hook than chickpeas, and both will have a better presentation with a hair rig, since you can use several pieces of maize.

That being said, most of my fishing is done with a single piece of imitation sweet corn (plastic coated foam) as a hookbait, fished with method mix/packbait.

Click the header below to see photos with descriptions and annotation.
[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/timjc513/sets/72157629359606631/"]Method Fishing with Oat Pack Bait - a set on Flickr[/ame]


----------



## BigTripp

Govbarney said:


> Caught Carp before while fishing for other things, but I have never really targeted them before, how do you guys rig the corn?
> 
> Is it Under a Bobber, or do you fish it off the bottom?
> 
> Also how do you fish with corn? do you just put a few cornels on a hook, or do you put the corn in a small mesh bag like spawn sacs?


I literally throw two handfuls of canned whole kernel corn out and pour out as much of the juice as I can. I put 3-5 pieces on a size 6 hook, no sinker, just cast it out there where the rest of the corn landed and wait. My buddy puts a split shot sinker on his so he can cast a little better.


----------



## BigTripp

Got a real nice one today in the kayak. Gave me a nice little tour of the lake. They're getting extremely active around 7:00.


----------



## dipthekid

BigTripp said:


> Got a real nice one today in the kayak. Gave me a nice little tour of the lake. They're getting extremely active around 7:00.


Nice fish Tripp! Bet it took you for a walk...lol Hooked into a nice one today myself. Fat Fat guy.

I'm fishing a river so I tie a three way on and hold it down with a 1 oz sinker. Also makes casting a whole lot easier.


----------



## dipthekid

So the more I look at my picture, the more I realize the fish doesn't look like a common carp. Can anyone with some experience tell me what variety it is?


----------



## TimJC

It's hard to tell from the photo but it is either a mirror or fully scaled mirror and a nice one at that.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak

Looks like a mirror carp


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dipthekid

TimJC said:


> It's hard to tell from the photo but it is either a mirror or fully scaled mirror and a nice one at that.


I was comparing to mirror but it was fully covered with scales. Is that a mutation?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TimJC

It isn't really a mutation, in that there is nothing unnatural with the fish. The lack of 'scalieness' is simply a recessive trait. It's no different than hair or eye color in people.

Also, koi are just carp that have been selectively bred for desirable characteristics.

This variety is one of the great things with carp that isn't as widely recognizable in other angling species.


----------



## brianl90

I like using Hot dog buns or marshmellows.


----------

